# Care To Guess Who's Swiss This Is



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Not sure who's Swiss this is. No name on the dial nor the movement


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh that movement is just amaaaaazing...*glitter-glitter...*

Any pictures of the exterior?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like one of the cheaper swiss pocket watches with a colourful dial, perhaps an additional silver shield around the dial and that typically engraved movement. In germany we call these watches "Bauerntaschenuhr" ("farmer pocket watch"), because they are cheap, but try to look more worthy.

They are made in about 1870-1890.

The movements are made in raw movement manufactures, your movement has only 6 jewels with a cylindre escapement and sold to many watchmakers, who engraved the movement and encased them.

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mikrolisk said:


> Looks like one of the cheaper swiss pocket watches with a colourful dial, perhaps an additional silver shield around the dial and that typically engraved movement. In germany we call these watches "Bauerntaschenuhr" ("farmer pocket watch"), because they are cheap, but try to look more worthy.
> 
> They are made in about 1870-1890.
> 
> ...


3 gold bridges. As a guess - GP?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Not gold... it is brass.

Andreas


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Mikrolisk said:


> Not gold... it is brass.
> 
> Andreas


 OK - I'll shut up


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Mikrolisk said:


> Looks like one of the cheaper swiss pocket watches with a colourful dial, perhaps an additional silver shield around the dial and that typically engraved movement. In germany we call these watches "Bauerntaschenuhr" ("farmer pocket watch"), because they are cheap, but try to look more worthy.
> 
> They are made in about 1870-1890.
> 
> ...


Pretty much bang on!! Except this would have been the farmers wife, a pendant piece but hallmarked silver


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This is a gents pocket watch, pocket watches for the ladies are much smaller (2.5 to 3.5cm).

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

its just under 36mm so hanging on the borderline 

pics make it look bigger when not beside a wristpiece or something, just a piece I came across but if stays extremely low may grab


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, that should be a ladies watch... you win! 

Andreas


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

James said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like one of the cheaper swiss pocket watches with a colourful dial, perhaps an additional silver shield around the dial and that typically engraved movement. In germany we call these watches "Bauerntaschenuhr" ("farmer pocket watch"), because they are cheap, but try to look more worthy.
> ...


What a beautiful watch..I love the workings......If you ever want to sell it..????..I Do collect ladies pocket watches....Dave G


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Now that's a pretty thing.

Rabbit


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

It is. But as stated in post #9, I may grab it if the cost stays low. Unfortunately it did not. And although some refer to them as ladies watches, I am not sure anything much larger would fit comfortably in todays jeans pocket watch pockets


----------

